# Help Please. Curtis 1238 shows fault code 17 and 23



## roscoj6 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi everyone. Here is the situation;

Have 1238 controller to AC-12 motor. 72 volt system. Was driving it and it cut out. Let sit for a minute, flipped switch a few times, after multiple attempts it ran again. Noticed motor was overheated slightly. Next day adjusted encoder steps from 128 to 64, drove it to test (much better performance) but it immediately cut out again. Also noticed aux. battery near dead. Replaced aux. bat. but now controller has faults that I can not get to clear.

Using 1314 PC programmer (PC version of 1311 hand-held)...
After cloning parameters to the 1238 controller NO FAULT CODE showing.

First I look in MONITOR:
capacitor voltage first time 4.5, second and third time 3.3-3.4
BUT undervoltage cutback at 0%

Then I adjust PARAMETERS:
change interlock to type 2, I hear main contactor engage and then controller shows faults 17 and 23.

Looking back at MONITOR:
capacitor voltage 0.5
and undervoltage cutback still at 0%

When I overwrite parameters by cloning again same process happens...

I can't seem to clear the fault codes after adjusting every parameter I can think of and replacing the aux battery and replacing the contactor. I think it must be the capacitor undervoltage causing the cutback to 0%... but how/why?? AND HOW do I bring capacitor voltage above the undervoltage limit?!?! I have not been able to get any help from Curtis on this.

The manual for the 1238 (pg 7 & 8 for faults 17 & 23): http://www.fsip.biz/Documents/1236 & 1238 Data Sheet REV J.pdf

Any help/ideas would be greatly appreciated! Here is my project; www.rosselli.biz


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like you don't have battery voltage up to the contactor. Blown fuse? Open cell? Bad connection?


----------



## roscoj6 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wish it was that simple major. Have 71.4 volts all the way to B+ on the controller. Have my undervoltage parameter set to 48volts as a percentage of pack power so it's not pack undervoltage and it isn't pack voltage parameter settings. Thank you for the thought though.


----------

